# Met on Demand - no picture



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm trying to watch the Met on Demand videos, and it's not working terribly well. I have a fast internet connection (VDSL2); I can watch YouTube videos without breaking a sweat. The Met video will work briefly, but then the picture will stop while the sound (with subtitles) keeps playing. 
Has anyone else had this problem? Suggestions?

EDIT: Never mind - solved it. I had the VPN on.


----------

